# How to clean corrosion on spokes?



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Probably owing to living near the beach (and hanging wetsuits to dry in the garage), my new Synapse’s flat blade spokes are beginning to show corrosion. I use Honda (motorcycle) cleaner to clean and polish the bike. Works great everywhere, but did not cut through the beginnings of corrosion on the spokes. Chrome cleaner seems to abrasive. What do you use? Thanks, Terry


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Try 0000 steel wool (that's four zeros). I use it sometimes to take stubborn water spots off my car windshield and it hasn't left a scratch yet. Working with 0000 steel wool leaves short fragments of fine steel wire everywhere, so you need to blow these away afterwards with a compressor air nozzle or something similar.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Corrosion on stainless steel???


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Corrosion on stainless steel???


"Stainless steel" is a somewhat misleading generic/marketing term for steel alloys containing no less than a certain percentage of chromium. These steels aren't really stainless, but don't corrode or stain _as quickly or easily _ as other steels.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd also use the 0000 steel wool and I'd also add some Brasso. Brasso is an excellent cleaner/shiner for copper & brass but also works well on spokes. Brasso is a pinkish color, comes in a small can, and is about the consistency of water. It' cheap & you can find it at the drugstore, grocery store, or hardware store.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Typical "stainless steel" grades are still susceptable to corrosion from marine/saltwater enviroments.

Folks assume that as soon as something says "stainless steel" it means it won't corrode, not so much the case. Even 'marine grade' stainless steel will eventually display corrosion.

The steel wool advice is good, an alternative is 3M scotchbrite pads and some stainless steel cleaner/polish. The right kind of polish will not only help remove the corrosion that is evident, but also help in preventing further corrosion.

BTW, if your spokes are showing corrosion, check all your bearings (unless you changed them all out to 100% ceramic variants) and any metal hardware/fasteners on the bike.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

Ray_from_SA said:


> Typical "stainless steel" grades are still susceptable to corrosion from marine/saltwater enviroments.
> 
> Folks assume that as soon as something says "stainless steel" it means it won't corrode, not so much the case. Even 'marine grade' stainless steel will eventually display corrosion.
> 
> ...


Curious why would he need to do this? The bearings are not exposed to air and are protected by a series of rubber seals and coating of grease..

To answer the original question, a scotchbrite pad should take the rust right off. I wouldn't bother with the polish though, it really won't do much to protect the spokes. Keep the scotchbrite in your toolbox in case you need it again.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike,
Thanks for the suggestion to use a scotchbrite pad. Sounds good, Terry


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"Synthetic" Steel wool is also available in 0000 grade. Doesn't leave any metal threads behind. 

Yes, "stainless steel" will corrode and even show rust in a marine environment. I have to buff the stainless fitting on my boat from time to time to remove little specks of rust.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

standard steel wool will embed tiny bits of itself into whatever you'e cleaning, and may actually _speed up_ subsequent rusting.

better to use bronze wool, or a synthetic abrasive (eg, Norton or 3M scotchbrite).


----------

